# A man of my word.



## JohnT (Apr 3, 2017)

We made the goal and, being brought up where a man's word is gold...... 
.
.
.
This one is for you Richard! 
.
.
.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 3, 2017)

Who is that man with a bag on his head? ROFLMAO. I can't thank you enough John for helping bring it all to completion. 

I have been taking pictures as I work along as time permits and am trying to figure out the best place to make a thread on the work progression made possible by all of you. I went down to Lowes a few days ago and brought a couple truck loads of tile home. It is going to be tricky finding time for everything as the snows of late have held up pruning.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2017)

Now you folks really did not expect to have me show me face like that, did you? 

Heck, even the wife would not dare to be seen with me like that...

Oh, the shame. The shame...


----------



## Johnd (Apr 4, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Now you folks really did not expect to have me show me face like that, did you?
> 
> Heck, even the wife would not dare to be seen with me like that...



I won't really believe that it's you under the bag unless I can see the shirt and the "wine snob" all in the same frame!!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2017)

Johnd said:


> I won't really believe that it's you under the bag unless I can see the shirt and the "wine snob" all in the same frame!!


 
You mean to say that there are others that would don a paper bag while wearing a Welch's shirt??


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 4, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Now you folks really did not expect to have me show me face like that, did you?
> 
> Heck, even the wife would not dare to be seen with me like that...
> 
> Oh, the shame. The shame...



Even the dog looks a little embarrassed in that picture... Whatsa matter? You couldn't find a "doggy bag"?


----------



## Johnd (Apr 4, 2017)

JohnT said:


> You mean to say that there are others that would don a paper bag while wearing a Welch's shirt??



I'm just saying that you could have traded a bottle of wine to a drunk buddy to pose for the photo...........


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2017)

Johnd said:


> I'm just saying that you could have traded a bottle of wine to a drunk buddy to pose for the photo...........


 
Think of it this way.. 

I COULD have simply had my supposed drunk buddy take the picture without the bag. No one here knows what I look like anyway. 

It is only logical that it is actually me under there.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2017)

Excuse me... I just threw up in my mouth a little....


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 4, 2017)

I agree with the wife. 
The shirt warrants a 2 bagger.
1 for you and another for her in case yours falls off.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 3, 2017)

JohnT said:


> OK Folks..
> 
> I Will make it interesting..
> 
> If the goal is met, I will purchase the following and *wear it for 24 hours...*







JohnT said:


> We made the goal and, being brought up where a man's word is gold......
> .
> .
> .
> ...




Hmmmmm, due to this arising in a later thread, I noticed something. John promised to wear the Welch's t-shirt for *twenty-four hours*. Not just for a brief, dabbing, photoshoot. Do we have any evidence that a full day of Welch's happened??? I think I demand proof of a full 24 hours of shirt-wearing!


----------



## Johnd (Jun 3, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> Hmmmmm, due to this arising in a later thread, I noticed something. John promised to wear the Welch's t-shirt for *twenty-four hours*. Not just for a brief, dabbing, photoshoot. Do we have any evidence that a full day of Welch's happened??? I think I demand proof of a full 24 hours of shirt-wearing!



Oh, it's WAY worse than that Paul, the only pic that he supplied was of a person in the shirt with a bagged head. Any old drunk winemaking buddy or relative could've been coerced into taking that photo. 

I'm with you, just not feeling as though justice had been properly served upon the WMT community.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm thinking we need 24 time stamped and dated pictures, full face, signed and notarized, with descriptions on the back just to prove that it was a full 24 hours. And could Officer Obie be in the pictures as well???


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 3, 2017)

cmason1957 said:


> I'm thinking we need 24 time stamped and dated pictures, full face, signed and notarized, with descriptions on the back just to prove that it was a full 24 hours. And could Officer Obie be in the pictures as well???




Lol! Officer Obie is definitely needed. With his Twenty-four 8"x10" colored glossy photographs with circles and arrows and a paragraph on the back of each one.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 6, 2017)

HAHAHAHA! Good thread!


----------



## JohnT (Jun 9, 2017)

cmason1957 said:


> I'm thinking we need 24 time stamped and dated pictures, full face, signed and notarized, with descriptions on the back just to prove that it was a full 24 hours. And could Officer Obie be in the pictures as well???


 
Kid, My time sitting on the group W bench is over!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 9, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Kid, My time sitting on the group W bench is over!



So is your claim to being a man of your word. Sorry, I don't mean to sound like a d!ck, but why would you offer to wear it for 24 hours as an inducement for us to help Rich if you didn't actually mean it?


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 9, 2017)

Sooooooo.....are you saying he "welch'ed" on the Welch's bet?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 9, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Sooooooo.....are you saying he "welch'ed" on the Welch's bet?



I like it. I have even plumbed these depths before!



sour_grapes said:


> Good. My friend, you were in danger of changing from being known as
> 
> "The man who hates Welch's"
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnT (Jun 12, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Sooooooo.....are you saying he "welch'ed" on the Welch's bet?


 

Are you guys calling me a liar??? Hey, I wore that shirt AND I HAVE THE BLISTERS TO PROOVE IT!


----------



## jswordy (Jun 21, 2017)

JohnT said:


> Are you guys calling me a liar???



Nope, John. You just have your own alternative facts, is all.  BTW, what size is that shirt? I'd love to have it. If you haven't burned it yet. ::


----------

